# Pedal Bicyles / Trikes / optionally electric assisted for supersized folks...



## joswitch (Mar 23, 2010)

...In the spirit of HAES and kind of a companion to Stan's heavy duty hardware thread...

Also inspired by a friend of mine who is struggling with back/knee problems and how to exercise safely... aaand Pauline's post on the WB where she specifically identified not being able to go out and ride a bike as something she felt she was missing out on...

I don't know if we've had a thread covering this before? Sorry if I'm re-inventing the wheel(s) here... 

First stop google natch:

http://www.supersizedcycles.com/
who say they make bikes for heavy (and tall) people, with products that will support up to 550lbs... most are built to hold 500lbs, varies from product to product, some less expensive rated to somewhat less, but still 375lbs+ ...

From this blog they've been going since 2006
http://www.cyclelicio.us/2006/05/bicycles-for-heavy-people.html

Anyone have any experience with their products? or similar?


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know about the other fat people on this board...but I've always found that riding bicycles isn't enjoyable as an exercise. Fat people need to exercise in different ways than skinny people. I'm sorry, but I have a lot of upper body weight that weighs down on the seat while biking! By the end of a ride, my bum would be much too numb!

I walk and weight train to workout. I think weights for bigger people are much better to get in shape, build up strength, and eventually increase to more complex exercises. This is just my take, tho.

It's like most skinny people think I can do whatever they can - hello? No, no I cannot. lol


----------



## joswitch (Mar 24, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I don't know about the other fat people on this board...but I've always found that riding bicycles isn't enjoyable as an exercise. Fat people need to exercise in different ways than skinny people. I'm sorry, but I have a lot of upper body weight that weighs down on the seat while biking! By the end of a ride, my bum would be much too numb!
> 
> I walk and weight train to workout. I think weights for bigger people are much better to get in shape, build up strength, and eventually increase to more complex exercises. This is just my take, tho.
> 
> It's like most skinny people think I can do whatever they can - hello? No, no I cannot. lol



Ok, yeah, fair points! Weight training and walking are great forms of exercise!  
Please don't get me wrong - I wasn't suggesting biking as the be all and end all, nor for everyone.... I just remember reading posts (maybe on here) or a blog (fatosphere or wordpress) by some BHM fat-activist guy who rode his bike everywhere... Anyone know who that is?

I also wondered if the company that makes cycles for big folks makes a broader, stronger, better sprung saddle for their bikes too?

Also - how about a trike version of those recumbent / "horizontal sit down bikes"? that have a "proper" seat? i.e. with a broad bum bit and a back to lean against... Don't know if they'd be too low to the ground, tho? for getting on and off... I am just kicking ideas around here... 

I found this site which has the Sun USX-HD recumbent trike specced to 400lbs capacity:
http://www.easystreetrecumbents.com/bikes/

and this page 
http://bills-bikes.com/trikes-side.htm
says "We have riders that began riding their sidewinder trike at 400 lbs."

The links below are not big folk specific but are about recumbents in general (and varna do handcycles too for folks who can't pedal with their feet)
http://www.bicyclinglife.com/PracticalCycling/FancyBikes.htm
http://www.greenspeed.com.au/trikes.html
http://www.varnahandcycles.com/cycles.htm

And you're not alone, btw - I find most bike saddles crucifying - whenever I get a bike I swap out that hard plastic razor blade they call a saddle for an old fashioned broad bum one with springs in! And I weigh 170lbs ish... I have a friend who is a tiny, thin girl who I probably outweigh by 50+lbs or so, she rides a lot and she has exactly the same issue with the saddle as me!


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 24, 2010)

It's a shame, really. I had a specialized "gel" seat at one point in time that I used...It definitely did not suffice! I would sit on it and immediately the "gel" would flatten and it'd feel as though I was having a sit on something awful! 

Don't even get me started on the narrow seats!!! Talk about violation!  

I understand where you're coming from. My bum is sensitive, though. I can't help it! No amount of exercises will ever get me to have a bum of steel lol. There's times I DO wish I could ride a bicycle and actually enjoy it, instead of thinking "Oh, gosh. When will this painful ride end?!" It's always nice to bike ride by the beach or something, ya know? But, when I feel like that...I just take my dog for a walk.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 25, 2010)

In my humble opinion these bikes for plus sized people are a ripoff. A good basic mountain bike (a real one -- not a department store look-a-like) can easily support a 400 pound person. Young strong 200lb guys trash these types of bikes over rough terrain all the time. Just remember basic physics -- Newton's second law -- F=ma. Every time the wheel of a bike crashing down a mountain trail hits an obstacle there is significant acceleration as the wheel moves up and over the obstacle -- if the rider is anything more than a flyweight there are huge forces applied to the mountain bikes tires, rims, and frame. Mountain bikes are made to withstand these forces. A supersize person taking a leisurely ride on a bike path or down a paved street is only imparting a fraction of these forces on the bike.

So, no need to spend extra on an very expensive (and very heavy) bike. Any decent bike shop can get you into a decent entry level mountain bike for about $300. My 220lb defensive tackle son had a $275 Diamondback in high school and never had any problems until he rode it into the side of a Buick. When I was in my 20s and 30s (and about 270lbs) I had several mid-level mountain bikes which never broke despite my best efforts (I broke on several occasions -- but not the bikes).


----------



## joswitch (Mar 25, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> It's a shame, really. I had a specialized "gel" seat at one point in time that I used...It definitely did not suffice! I would sit on it and immediately the "gel" would flatten and it'd feel as though I was having a sit on something awful!
> 
> Don't even get me started on the narrow seats!!! Talk about violation!
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. My bum is sensitive, though. I can't help it! No amount of exercises will ever get me to have a bum of steel lol. There's times I DO wish I could ride a bicycle and actually enjoy it, instead of thinking "Oh, gosh. When will this painful ride end?!" It's always nice to bike ride by the beach or something, ya know? But, when I feel like that...I just take my dog for a walk.



Alas! Poor gluteus! 

Yeah, I had a hard, narrow saddle once that I tried to make more comfy by duct taping extra padding on... Didn't help, it was still a pain in the bum bones!... Spring upholstered saddles for the win!


----------



## joswitch (Mar 25, 2010)

bigmac said:


> In my humble opinion these bikes for plus sized people are a ripoff. A good basic mountain bike (a real one -- not a department store look-a-like) can easily support a 400 pound person. Young strong 200lb guys trash these types of bikes over rough terrain all the time. Just remember basic physics -- Newton's second law -- F=ma. Every time the wheel of a bike crashing down a mountain trail hits an obstacle there is significant acceleration as the wheel moves up and over the obstacle -- if the rider is anything more than a flyweight there are huge forces applied to the mountain bikes tires, rims, and frame. Mountain bikes are made to withstand these forces. A supersize person taking a leisurely ride on a bike path or down a paved street is only imparting a fraction of these forces on the bike.
> 
> So, no need to spend extra on an very expensive (and very heavy) bike. Any decent bike shop can get you into a decent entry level mountain bike for about $300. My 220lb defensive tackle son had a $275* Diamondback* in high school and never had any problems until he rode it into the side of a Buick. When I was in my 20s and 30s (and about 270lbs) I had several mid-level mountain bikes which never broke despite my best efforts (I broke on several occasions -- but not the bikes).



Good points! Care to namecheck the brands (besides Diamondback?) that you found to be reliable at 270lbs?


----------



## bigmac (Mar 25, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Good points! Care to namecheck the brands (besides Diamondback?) that you found to be reliable at 270lbs?



I had a Klein I crashed several times and other than paint scratches was no worse for wear (this was an aluminum frame bike). Before that I had a Tech (a Canadian Bike) and before that a Trek. Actually any reputable brand should do -- just make sure get a good quality frame (double or triple butted chrome-molly steel or over-sized aluminum) and good rims (all my bikes had aluminum rims -- this was never a problem). Remember heavier doesn't mean stronger -- you want the lightest bike you can afford -- the difference between a department store boat anchor and a nice light (but strong) bike is amazing.

You'll want to find a bike shop that will work with you to setup your bike (i.e. seat height, handle bar height etc.). Also, you might want to have them swap out the standard seat for a top quality one (for some reason manufactures tend to put cheap seats on even expensive bikes).

One sad thing -- all my bikes were stolen within my first five years in the USA -- so get a good lock.


----------



## grubnboy (Mar 26, 2010)

i tried to bring this up once and was shouted down. 

Haro
GT
Diamondback
Gary Fisher


all of these companies make solid bikes. the things to watch for most is the materials and the welds. if the welds are beaded, the crank is a 3 peice, and the frame is made out of chromoly, then you're probably good. 

i'd stay away from suspension bikes (front suspension is ok as long as it's good, like a Roxx Shox or something) and anything with a one piece crank. 

the last Haro V3 i had was geared super low from 1st to 8th gear, making a good bike if you lived in a hilly area or were just trying to get started in biking. 

the other thing to look for is 48 spoked wheels, these will make a huge difference, as they will hold up to more abuse and for a longer time.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 26, 2010)

bigmac said:


> I had a* Klein* I crashed several times and other than paint scratches was no worse for wear (this was an aluminum frame bike). Before that I had a *Tech* (a Canadian Bike) and before that a *Trek*. Actually any reputable brand should do -- just make sure get a good quality frame (double or triple butted chrome-molly steel or over-sized aluminum) and good rims (all my bikes had aluminum rims -- this was never a problem). Remember heavier doesn't mean stronger -- you want the lightest bike you can afford -- the difference between *a department store boat anchor* and a nice light (but strong) bike is amazing.
> 
> You'll want to find a bike shop that will work with you to setup your bike (i.e. seat height, handle bar height etc.). Also, you might want to have them swap out the standard seat for a top quality one (for some reason manufactures tend to put cheap seats on even expensive bikes).
> 
> One sad thing -- all my bikes were stolen within my first five years in the USA -- so *get a good lock*.



Lolz! @ boat anchor! If I had twenty quid for every time I've gone to haul my anchor up and a weed covered old bike came up on it - like Godzilla from the depths - I'd have enough money to buy a decent bike! 

Re. bike thieves - same here in the UK. I once had my bike stolen from off the top of my boat, despite it being chained to the steel railing with two locks! Goddamn thieving junkies!


----------



## joswitch (Mar 26, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> i tried to bring this up once and was shouted down.
> 
> Haro
> GT
> ...



Cool. Any knowledge of big folks riding these? or personal experience?
Bigmac says Diamondback was ok for 220lbs...
And the other brands he quoted were ok at 270lbs...
Any advance on that?


----------



## bigmac (Mar 27, 2010)

_Re:

Haro
GT
Diamondback
Gary Fisher_

Gary Fisher bikes cost $$$ but are almost indestructible. Both GT and Diamondback give you lots of bike for your buck (or Euro). Not familiar with Haro.


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 27, 2010)

Fantastic topic. I've been considering an electric assist trike for a couple of years now - not only for the exercise, but for the green aspect of it as well. I-zip made a sturdy version, but it seems to be out of production now - at least, I can't find the same one I saw a couple of years ago.

I'm sort of considering this model:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-Meridian-3-Wheeled-Adult-Trike-Dark-Cherry/12016722

It doesn't list a weight limit, but in one of the comments (can't remember where, there are 3 different colors and each has their own comments) there was a woman who said she was 350 lbs and used it easily, which is a little less than what I weight.

with this seat:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9207800&findingMethod=rr

Not so sure on the seat - it gets mixed reviews, but has to be more comfortable for a wide bum than the standard narrow saddle.

And, if I choose to go electric assist (if I decide I do want it to run errands, I'll need the assist for the many, many hills in my area), I thought this looked like a fantastic and easy to attach motor:

http://www.electrictrikecompany.com/trike_power_kits.htm

All told, I'd be looking at $800-$1,000 investment if I opt for the motor. I thought I'd get the trike & seat first and see how it suits me before dropping the additional $500-$700 on the motor. I probably won't get it until July...as a birthday present from my mom. But once I have it, I'll be sure to report back.

Edited to add: The reason I'm thinking trike over bike is, first of all, my balance is poor, and I'd be absolutely terrified of falling off a bike. Second, if I'm using it for errands I'd want the rear basket space.


----------



## grubnboy (Mar 28, 2010)

bigmac said:


> _Re:
> 
> Haro
> GT
> ...



Haro became big in the 80's with freestyle and bmx racing. their mountain bikes are on par with any of the other big manufacturers. they are more of a american brand, i don't really ever see pics of em outside of the states. 

quality bikes, GT and Haro are my favorite bikes. they tend to be a little better than the Diamondbacks and until you get into the high end GT's, they're a little under a Gary Fisher. 

it should be noted that all of these companies have their low end and high end bikes. GTs and Haro's are pro level bikes. Gary Fisher's are pretty much freaking art. they're really that good. but you're talking $2,000 bike almost. most of these companies have bikes for $400 that are quite solid. usually their lower end ones rely on the same frame with less expensive addons. ie v-brakes instead of disc, regular pedals instead of clipless (which is counter productive to most people, stay away from em, when you're ready for them you will know their uses and drawbacks)

it should be also noted that most of the bikes the name brand companies sell, my old haro was like this, will actually have mounts on the frame for different things, like the electric motor kit that comes on the electric bikes. so if you wanted a regular bike and later decided to upgrade it, the option is there.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 29, 2010)

As I got larger I found that perching precariously on top of a two wheeler was more and more uncomfortable.

For the last several years I have been riding a recumbent tricycle. The seat is wide and soft and I lean back against the back rest. As I tell people, if I choose to stop to talk to someone, well, I have brought my easy chair with me.

I have added a large basket to the rear of the recumbent and a smaller one to the front. The grocery stores is about a mile and a half away and mostly uphill. Therefore I can ride to the grocery store, buy about three shopping bags full of groceries, and basically coast back to my house. Since it costs about $.50 a mile to drive a car, every time I pedal my tricycle to the grocery store I start with a $1.50 discount on my groceries. When I am alone I ride it to church meetings and other various functions. I call it my portable exercise machine.

Louise, because of her severely arthritic hip is unable to ride it.

I did make an adjustment. The seat was bolted directly to the frame and so every little crack in the sidewalk was transmitted directly to my spine. Using some automotive valve springs I was able to add 1/2 inch of springed movement to the seat. This modification eliminates all most all of the little bumps from cracks in the pavement or sidewalk.

Sometimes Louise will take her rascal electric scooter and I my recumbent tricycle and we will go for a ride, often in the nearby park. The first time, as we passed a couple and I said, "You are going for a stroll in the park. We are going for a roll in the park" both Louise and the couple smiled and laughed. Now, as the number of times I've made the comment has passed the 100 mark it is only the couple that smiles and laughs.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 30, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> As I got larger I found that perching precariously on top of a two wheeler was more and more uncomfortable.
> 
> For the last several years I have been riding a* recumbent tricycle.* The seat is wide and soft and I lean back against the back rest. As I tell people, if I choose to stop to talk to someone, well, I have brought my easy chair with me.
> 
> ...



So, Russ would you care to brand namecheck your recumbent trike? 

Have you got a pic of your machine? I was going to put up one from the web, as it occurred to me that maybe some folks don't know / can't exactly picture what a recumbent trike looks like... 

What's it specced to weight wise?


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 31, 2010)

Except that mine is blue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMlqnTSndPA


If I remember correctly the weight limit is 250 lbs.

I weigh 360.

I have had it since the fall of 06.

I have baskets on the front and back.

If I have 2 gal of milk and 8 liters of soda in the baskets then that is an extra 32 lbs or so load.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 31, 2010)

except for the baskets and springs under the seat this is like mine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV5nZe_DUrQ&feature=related


----------



## joswitch (Mar 31, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Except that mine is blue.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMlqnTSndPA
> 
> ...



Cool! that's a vote of confidence for the SUN EZ 3 RECUMBENT TRIKE then.... 

....similar to the Sun USX-HD recumbent trike (specced to 400lbs capacity), mentioned upthread I guess.. ?


----------



## joswitch (Apr 1, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> Fantastic topic. I've been considering an electric assist trike for a couple of years now - not only for the exercise, but for the green aspect of it as well. I-zip made a sturdy version, but it seems to be out of production now - at least, I can't find the same one I saw a couple of years ago.
> 
> I'm sort of considering this model:
> 
> ...



I can't tell if that seat is sprung or not? I've definitely found that seats with springs under them are waaaaay more comfortable than those without...
From your same shop here's two that you might like to try as well?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=1242584&findingMethod=rr

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5007606&findingMethod=rr



> And, if I choose to go electric assist (if I decide I do want it to run errands, I'll need the assist for the many, many hills in my area), I thought this looked like a fantastic and easy to attach motor:
> 
> http://www.electrictrikecompany.com/trike_power_kits.htm
> 
> ...



Yeah, trikes seem like a pretty good idea, eh?
I hope it goes well for you, do post back!


----------



## joswitch (Apr 1, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> except for the baskets and springs under the seat this is like mine.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV5nZe_DUrQ&feature=related



and there's a photo of Russ's bike (same make and model) here:

http://www.bicycleman.com/recumbents/trikes/sun/sun-ez3-ez3ltd-recumbent-trikes.htm
and here
http://www.jimdettwiler.com/gifs/ez1.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 2, 2010)

And this one looks like a bicycle.

On the tricycle I and stop, put my feet up on the pedals and take a short nap.

I have decided that i need to find a way to elongate the visor on my helmit.
On a regular cycle my eyes are eather pointed down or at a horzontal level. On the recumbant trike they are pointed above the horizon and so, even with a short visor, it is hard to keep the sun out of my eyes




joswitch said:


> and there's a photo of Russ's bike (same make and model) here:
> 
> http://www.bicycleman.com/recumbents/trikes/sun/sun-ez3-ez3ltd-recumbent-trikes.htm
> and here
> http://www.jimdettwiler.com/gifs/ez1.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 2, 2010)

I set the seat back at a greater angle and I have lowered the handlebars to the point where, when pedaling, my knees just barely clear them.


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 2, 2010)

In the picture you can see two screws in the handlebars. I have a drink holder attached there.


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 2, 2010)

I have reflectors in the front and back wheels and, at night attach a headlight to the front basket and I flashing red light in the rear.

I also have a large reflective orange triangle attached to the rear.


----------



## joswitch (Apr 2, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> And this one looks like a bicycle.
> 
> On the tricycle I and stop, put my feet up on the pedals and take a short nap.
> 
> ...



Ah, nuts, you're right, that red one above is the two wheel version, my bad!... Here's a pic of the trike!


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 3, 2010)

Oooh, it's like a motorless chopper.  I was actually thinking about this sort of thing the other day, especially if they make extended/supported seats and how effective they would be. I know my bony butt gets uncomfortable on regular seats for much more than a mile, so I don't even want to imagine how it is for anyone else. 



joswitch said:


> and there's a photo of Russ's bike (same make and model) here:
> 
> http://www.bicycleman.com/recumbents/trikes/sun/sun-ez3-ez3ltd-recumbent-trikes.htm
> and here
> http://www.jimdettwiler.com/gifs/ez1.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 4, 2010)

Once I was in a three mile long or so traffic jam. The traffic was going about 2 miles an hour and i could go three or four. As I rode between the moving and parked cars I suddenly came up on about 6 or 7 large motorcycle with elongated handlebars and will mufflers that let a lot of noise out.

For the next mile or mile and a half I rode in the middle of the pack. When bystanders would hear the thunder and look, I, with choppers in front and back of me, would cheerfully wave from my trycycle.

Russell Williams


----------



## joswitch (Apr 13, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Once I was in a three mile long or so traffic jam. The traffic was going about 2 miles an hour and i could go three or four. As I rode between the moving and parked cars I suddenly came up on about 6 or 7 large motorcycle with elongated handlebars and will mufflers that let a lot of noise out.
> 
> For the next mile or mile and a half I rode in the middle of the pack. When bystanders would hear the thunder and look, I, with choppers in front and back of me, would cheerfully wave from my trycycle.
> 
> Russell Williams



Lolz! Sounds like fun times! 

Oh, and Bump!


----------



## Dmitra (Dec 9, 2010)

*BUMP*

In case anyone else was thinking of returning to the joy that is bicycle riding.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 10, 2010)

I just went out and bought a bike today. I've been muddling about, humming and hahhing for months about it. So yesterday I went out and bought a bike rack for the car and today went to this great little shop in West End and picked up a great looking second-hand Mixte. It rides so freaking sweet, and all I know is, _real men ride mixtes_.


----------



## bigmac (May 21, 2011)

If anyone out there has lots of money and wants a quality bike designed for their size (big or small) check out this site. Be warned these bike cost big bucks.

http://zinncycles.com/Zinn/index.php/archives/5

The "Project Big Series" is a line of bikes specifically designed for big and tall riders (more tall than big unfortunately).

They also sell plus size bike clothes (bike shorts up to 4X).


----------



## hrd (May 22, 2011)

I'm in the middle of fixing up my grandma's old Schwinn trike (the fun things that can be found in attics) for cycling to the local market, but it's been ages since I've had a bicycle, so I'm sure I'll have to get a much more comfortable saddle. Any suggestions?


----------



## joswitch (May 22, 2011)

hrd said:


> I'm in the middle of fixing up my grandma's old Schwinn trike (the fun things that can be found in attics) for cycling to the local market, but it's been ages since I've had a bicycle, so I'm sure I'll have to get a much more comfortable saddle. Any suggestions?



Umm... Get the old, broad style ones which are upholstered with springs... And maybe get one of those gel seat covers...


----------



## Pitch (May 22, 2011)

...I need to learn how to ride a bike one day.


----------



## Lamia (May 22, 2011)

I miss riding bikes, I need like a lawnmower seat because as stated before not a pleasant experience when you are really heavy. The other problem I had the last time I tried to ride a bike was my thighs throwing my fat stomach in the air and waiving it like it just don't care...HA.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 22, 2011)

I really can't manage traditional bikes/trikes very well because of my lower back problems, but a recumbent trike would be perfect for me. The only problem, my little town isn't "pedal power friendly" so to speak, so I'd have to find a safe place to ride it, and deal with transporting it to and from.

But now that I know they make them to accomodate me, it's something to start saving up for and putting thought into how/where I would be able to enjoy it.

Tracy


----------



## hrd (May 23, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Umm... Get the old, broad style ones which are upholstered with springs... And maybe get one of those gel seat covers...



I'd been looking at a couple of seats in that style on Amazon, and I should probably just pull the trigger on one of them and see if it works. I can always worry about the rest after. Thanks for the advice. =)


----------

